# 2015 South Florida Bee College Aug 14 15 UF Ft. Lauderdale Research and Education Cen



## AmericasBeekeeper

Give the gift of Bee College for the holidays!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/honeybee/extension/SFbee_college.shtml


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Registration for South Florida Bee College is open!

South Florida Bee College 2015
www.eventbrite.com

The most extensive educational honey bee event in the state of Florida has expanded to South Florida...


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Hello, 
You are invited to the following event: 
SOUTH FLORIDA BEE COLLEGE 2015 

Event to be held at the following time, date, and location: 

Friday, August 14, 2015 at 8:00 AM 
- to -
Saturday, August 15, 2015 at 5:00 PM (EDT) 
Ft. Lauderdale Research and Education Center 
3205 College Avenue
Davie, FL 33314

The most extensive educational honey bee event in the state of Florida has expanded to South Florida! Members of the University of Florida’s Honey Bee Research and Extension Laboratory are pleased to announce the 3rd annual South Florida Bee College. SFBC will be held at UF’s Fort Lauderdale Research and Extension Center (FLREC) in Davie, Florida. 
The two-day event offers classes for beekeepers of all ages and experience levels, gardeners, naturalists, county agents, and anyone else interested in honey bees. You do not have to keep bees to attend; the only prerequisite is your interest in the subject! Even if you have attended the UF Bee College before, we are sure that you will find that the SFBC will be just as fulfilling. The course lineup has topics to suit your practical needs as well as satisfy your growing curiosity on a diversity of honey bee related subjects. 
Included in the registration fee on both days are a goody bag with promo items, a gold lapel pin, snacks, catered lunches, a catered banquet dinner on Friday evening, and the ice cream social following the awards ceremony. During the ceremony, we announce the award winners for the South Florida Bee College Honey Show, as well as give out door prizes. 
Our team of experts and dedicated staff are excited to host the 3rd annual South Florida Bee College. We look forward to seeing you there!

—The Honey Bee Research and Extension Lab at the University of Florida

Please visit www.ufhoneybee.com for more information.

Share this event on Facebook and Twitter

We hope you can make it!

Cheers,
University of Florida Honey Bee Research and Extension Lab


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

2015 SOUTH FLORIDA BEE COLLEGE
Still time to register! 
The 2nd most extensive educational honey bee event in the state of Florida is upon us! Members of the University of Florida's Honey Bee Research and Extension Laboratory are pleased to announce the 3rd annual University of Florida Bee College. The two-day event offers classes for beekeepers of all ages and experience levels, gardeners, naturalists, county agents, and anyone else interested in honey bees. You do not have to keep bees to attend; the only prerequisite is your interest in the subject! Even if you have attended a UF Bee College before, we are sure that you will find new knowledge that you will hold for a lifetime.. 
Schedule
The University of Florida 
South Florida Bee College has a robust schedule that includes over 40 courses on topics from Bee Biology to Mead Making, Varroa Biology to Live Bee Removal and more. There is a beginner track outlined on the schedule. There are informative lecture-style classes as well as hands-on courses and live hives for teaching and demonstration. 
Each Bee College participant receives 
a goody bag, lapel pin, and a full printed program of
all lecture material. 
Lunch and refreshments are included as well as dinner, ice cream awards and a door prize raffle on Friday evening. There will also be a 21-Class Welsh Honey Show, where you can win prizes for honey, mead, art and more. 
When
Friday August 14th and Saturday August 15th 2015
Where
3205 College Ave. 
Davie, FL 33314
What
An all-inclusive 2-day beekeeping education event that is open to the public. 
What to bring 
You may choose to bring protective gear, but we will have suits, gloves and veils to loan for the live bee classes.
How to Prepare 
If you are entering the South Florida Bee College Honey Show, don't forget to read the rules and submit your entry form and authorization form. 

University of Florida Honey Bee Research and Extension Laboratory | PO Box 110620 | Bldg 970 Natural Area Drive | Gainseville | FL | 32611


----------

